
RawGit serves raw files directly from GitHub with proper Content-Type header - rnyman
https://rawgit.com/
======
nacs
Previous discussion from 2 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579773)

------
cpayne
(honest question) is this a good thing? When would I want to use this?

~~~
bagels
To download an image asset. To download build that is checked in to github as
part of the build process.

Doing it through the github web interface takes a lot of clicks.

------
xem
the real question is, why Github doesn't do this directly?

~~~
InclinedPlane
To prevent using them as a file host. If you can just dump files (of whatever
size, it doesn't really matter) onto github and serve them natively across the
web then they become a file share or a CDN. They'd have to seriously lock down
the rules on publicly available free repos if that happened (and they'd have a
copyright nightmare on their hand as well). Whereas if they force git into the
loop on the client end then it keeps them in that repo hosting butter zone.

~~~
username42
In fact I wonder why they do not have the problem yet.

~~~
InclinedPlane
It's too much work and there are better alternatives. Big files just won't
work and wouldn't be superior to torrents. Small files would work but compared
to imgur, flickr, youtube, pastebin, tumblr, blogger, etc. it's much more
hassle to use github with no advantages.

